# Ultrasonic brass cleaning



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

This looks like a nice and quick way to get some cleaned brass. I could see lots of other uses for this too cleaning guns, fishing spoons, etc.

http://www.realguns.com/articles/202.htm


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We use them here at Shimano to clean fishing reel parts. I tossed some of my Lapua brass in one day and forgot about it. It turned my brass purple...it didn't hurt it. So lesson learned. Don't leave it in for too long!


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

From the writeup it looks like it does a great job on small batches. My issue would be the liquid, I would have it everywhere. 

Harbor Freight also has a similar cleaner that I have seen a lot of post about on other forums. Seems a lot of folks use them for their better cases. Myself, I just toss them in the Pro Magnum when the gallon bag gets full and run through the whole lot at once, if doing bulk or into the old Midway one if only doing 50 or so rifle or a hundred or so revolver. 

I do however admit, the only time I have had any come out as brite and shiny as those, were when I first got my RCBS and used their liquid cleaner. Still it took a LOT longer than 30 minutes and was more trouble than simply using the cob or walnut.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

http://www.6mmbr.com/ultrasonic.html


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Is it made in China?


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Looks great. How much??

THE JAMMER


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

THE JAMMER said:


> Looks great. How much??
> 
> THE JAMMER


$99 online.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I just looked this thing up. It looks like a pretty hot ticket.

THE JAMMER


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I used the Harbor Freight unit to clean not just brass but also to clean the weedeater carburetor. It sure cleans out the carb like no tomorrow. 

I plan to use it to clean fuel injectors in the future.


----------

